# Is she ready for the switch?



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

The first four days of having the puppy, I kept her on the breeder's kibble. Her poops were not runny, but very soft (difficult to pick up). On the fifth day, last Wednesday) I gave her a smoked beef bone that I got from PetSmart to chew on, and her poop immediately firmed up a little for a day, then went back to soft. I gave her rice mixed in with softened kibble twice to see if that would help some.

Fast-forward to Sunday...I started adding in her new food (Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy) very slowly. Today, four days later, we are up to half-and-half old and new food, and her poop is so much better--getting more and more firm, with no apparent tummy troubles at all. Can I switch to all new food now, or keep at slowly adding? Eventually I plan to switch to Steve's raw food with RMBs, but want to have some kibble for training, travel, family visits, etc. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, since it's obviously helping her, and isn't causing any issues, I would maybe just speed up the process....with young dogs I'm always a little leery of going cold turkey on them.


----------

